# Iskola



## 123xyz

I am curious whether there is any substitute for the word "iskola" but of Hungarian origin. Considering the relative purity of the language, I would expect so. Could you please give some suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zsanna

I wouldn't count on Hungarian being "relatively pure", 123xyz!
The only synonyms I can think about (_tanoda _or _tanintézet_) are either old (the first) or complicated/"official" (the second). 

I think it is probably because iskola is the oldest word of the three (of Latin origin and having _oskola_ as its older form, not used anymore).

In the meaning of school of science/music/art, it could also be (tudományos/zenei/művészeti) _irányzat_. (N.B. *Not* denoting a place where these disciplines are taught but - say - a _branch_ of...)


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for answering; "tanintézet" does seem complicated, seeming to literally mean "study institution". I can't imagine students saying that to describe their day at school. I supposed it doesn't cover the same meaning as iskola. What about tanoda? Is it still used, and if so how? How would an average speaker consider it, supposing it's oldened? I wasn't looking for the word denoting a branch of science, but thank you for the additional information anyway.


----------



## Zsanna

My first reaction (as an average speaker...) would have been the same as the dictionary's: _tanoda_ is an old, out dated word (and phenomenon) but having done a bit of a research with Google, I was astonished to see how many times it turns up...! (Really weird. I could have imagined it to be used sarcastically but not like this...)

Having looked at some of the sites, I have the impression that it denotes institutions which aim to provide help for children who have problems with their normal studies (from the age of 10 to 18)  - especially for social reasons (poor parents, difficult situation that doesn't give the same chance to them as to other kids, e.g. gypsy students).
Although I haven't managed to find out whether such a _tanoda_ replaces "normal" school or complementary to it but I would vote for the second from what I've understood so far.
But as this whole thing is new for me, I hope someone else may give more info about it.

Students would use nicknames/slangish terms like: _suli_, _isi_, _gimi_ (only for secondary schools), _sulaj_ existed in my time (now probably extinct) but these are not the same register as _iskola_ so you may be looking for something else...


----------



## Olivier0

It seems the old word _tanoda_ has been used for complementary Roma (Gypsy) schooling first by the Dzsumbuj Egyesület in Ferencváros (Budapest IX.), and then more generally within the EU program for the Roma.
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

I don't think that the word _tanoda _sounds very archaic, it's rather rarely used nowadays. For me _tanoda _is something "less" than a school or eventually a "subschool", but this is rather my approximative feeling, not a definition.


----------



## Norfren

Well, although "tanoda" feels (and is) obsolete today, I don't think that it was "less"  than s school. There is a Reáltanoda street at Budapest today, and if you start a Google search using the term "állami főreáltanoda" you will have several hits. It is the old name of secondary school.


----------



## francisgranada

You are right, Norfren. But I dind't say that in the _past_ it was "less" than a school ...


----------



## Akitlosz

bölcsöde -> óvoda -> tanoda

Tanoda is not an very old word, about 200 years old, although less common than the iskola, but is still used.

A famous tanoda:

http://www.gnm.hu/


----------

